# You, Me and the Apocalypse - Season One Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*You, Me and the Apocalypse* season thread.

Spoilers allowed up to any episode aired on NBC.

There was a premiere episode thread started earlier:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536669


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for starting this. I really enjoyed the pilot and am looking forward to Ep. 2 this Thursday.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

We really enjoyed episode one and look forward to what's coming. I found it a bit annoying that they pixillated 'the finger' though. That seems a bit over the top, no? Or was there something I missed?

People going vandal at the announcement from the President wasn't too weird but I thought the prison releasing all the prisoners was a bit nuts. And then the guards still shooting at the newly released prisoners just made it nuttier.

But lots of good characters noted in ep one and hope they flesh out in later episodes.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

The prison didn't release them. The hacker did.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

It was weird to me that the whole world was getting their news about the asteroid from the US President.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

so, as far we know, this is 10 episode mini-series?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> so, as far we know, this is 10 episode mini-series?


It remains to be seen whether it will be open for further seasons (unless you watched it from England earlier, in which case you would know one way or the other)...

Which is to say, your question can't be answered without a pretty big hint about how it ends.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It remains to be seen whether it will be open for further seasons (unless you watched it from England earlier, in which case you would know one way or the other)...
> 
> Which is to say, your question can't be answered without a pretty big hint about how it ends.


Would you mind sending me a PM with the answer?

My kids got into it with me and they really want to know if it's a one-season deal or a show that will go on and on until cancelled abruptly.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

markz said:


> It was weird to me that the whole world was getting their news about the asteroid from the US President.


NASA and JPL run the NEO program which watches for threats like this. I'm not aware of other countries having a competing program. Maybe he should have told their leaders first.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JohnS-MI said:


> NASA and JPL run the NEO program which watches for threats like this. I'm not aware of other countries having a competing program. Maybe he should have told their leaders first.


Who says he didn't. Maybe that's why he was on all TV all over the world. The US president doesn't usually get live air time around the world.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

efilippi said:


> We really enjoyed episode one and look forward to what's coming. I found it a bit annoying that they pixillated 'the finger' though. That seems a bit over the top, no? Or was there something I missed?


I think it's simply that they're not allowed to show "the finger" uncensored on broadcast television.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I suspect they leaked info to the news networks that this was a huge, world-changing announcement, and the US news networks shared that info with international networks which led to them all carrying the announcement at once rather than every country getting the news individually from its own leader. In today's world, an announcement like that can really only be made once, so it makes more sense for international news agencies to just simulcast rather than try to gather the info and then announce it themselves after the fact.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not enough. Many countries would not broadcast it if it were through news agencies.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suspect a sitcom is not the best place for a nuanced and accurate description of the nuts and bolts of international politics...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect a sitcom is not the best place for a nuanced and accurate description of the nuts and bolts of international politics...


You new here?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Umm.. if they had 34 days, they could easily send a rocket up to it.. Heck, even ignoring the "use gravitation to pull it away" theories, just wham a rocket into it.. Sheesh, at 34 days away, you could probably wham a marble into it and shoot it off course enough to miss Earth.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect a sitcom is not the best place for a nuanced and accurate description of the nuts and bolts of international politics...


This show's an hour. That makes it a drama, at least according to the Academy.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattack said:


> Umm.. if they had 34 days, they could easily send a rocket up to it.. Heck, even ignoring the "use gravitation to pull it away" theories, just wham a rocket into it.. Sheesh, at 34 days away, you could probably wham a marble into it and shoot it off course enough to miss Earth.


No. A comet's mass is too large and 34 days is too short a time for this to be effective. And 34 days is too short a period to mount such an expedition. They never got the turnaround for the shuttle anywhere near that quick, for example.



pdhenry said:


> This show's an hour. That makes it *default to* a drama, at least according to the Academy.


FYP. A production can appeal the 60 minutes = drama classification. We'll see next Emmy's whether an appeal can be successful. "Apocalypse" is way funnier than "The Martian", IMO.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> No. A comet's mass is too large and 34 days is too short a time for this to be effective. And 34 days is too short a period to mount such an expedition. They never got the turnaround for the shuttle anywhere near that quick, for example.


HUH? If we know the earth is going to be destroyed, just put one of the Russian rockets up ASAP and wham it into the comet. 34 days is an eternity..

from googling, which may not be correct, the fastest turnaround time was apparently 54 days for the shuttle..

But again, if this is to SAVE THE EARTH, all we have to do is POINT SOMETHING AT THE COMET... and we already know how to shoot stuff into space...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattack said:


> HUH? If we know the earth is going to be destroyed, just put one of the Russian rockets up ASAP and wham it into the comet. 34 days is an eternity..
> 
> from googling, which may not be correct, the fastest turnaround time was apparently 54 days for the shuttle..
> 
> But again, if this is to SAVE THE EARTH, all we have to do is POINT SOMETHING AT THE COMET... and we already know how to shoot stuff into space...


They would have to design, build and launch a heavy lift vehicle larger than any that exists today; it would have to be ready almost immediately in order to get to the comet while it's still far enough away to do something effective. It would also have to be faster than any spacecraft every built by orders of magnitude to get there while the comet is still far away. Once it's there it would have to apply enough momentum to the comet to change it's course enough to miss the Earth; the mass of a comet that would cause an extinction level event is much too large to be sufficiently affected by anything we could deliver to have a measurable effect within the 34 day window.

There have been theoretical studies as to how an Earth threatening asteroid might be deflected. You might want to take a look at one to get an idea of what would actually be required to accomplish this task. TL;DR - Years of time to complete, many GNPs of effort to be applied, and it would all start with development of technology that we don't yet have in our collective pocket.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

BTW, there's a foundation that deals with this type of disaster. If you're really worried, you should donate.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure if you really think it would help or you're being humorous/ironic, but 34 days won't cut it. If you have _*years*_ to allow a small push to take effect you can be successful. That's why groups like B612 want to focus on finding threatening objects in space early enough to be able to do something about them.

I attended some lectures by Rusty Schweickart on the topic a year or two ago.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The survival bunker in West Virginia is an homage/ripoff/shoutout to Dr. Strangelove, except that Strangelove had the ratio of women to men at 10-1 while the bunker is 15-1.  They both need "a leader".


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I have no idea how the show will get to wherever it's going, but I'm in. I thought this episode was great fun. So far, they've nailed the casting of every character. I could spend more time with any of them.

As an aside, I accidentally deleted my TiVo recording of this episode before I watched it. In a weak moment, rather than purchasing the episode on iTunes, I just grabbed it off BT. Thus I got the version that presumably originally aired internationally, as it was complete with a fair amount of swearing and some geriatric nudity. I'm quite curious how this would have been edited and presented on NBC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I had tuner conflicts on Thursday night and also grabbed the BT version and thought the same thing. But I'm really enjoying the show so far and looking forward to more.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> I have no idea how the show will get to wherever it's going, but I'm in. I thought this episode was great fun. So far, they've nailed the casting of every character. I could spend more time with any of them.
> 
> As an aside, I accidentally deleted my TiVo recording of this episode before I watched it. In a weak moment, rather than purchasing the episode on iTunes, I just grabbed it off BT. Thus I got the version that presumably originally aired internationally, as it was complete with a fair amount of swearing and some geriatric nudity. I'm quite curious how this would have been edited and presented on NBC.


The nudity was heavily pixelated, and the swearing was censored out (I don't remember if it was beeped or just silenced -- I assume silence since that seems to be standard now).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> ...as an aside, I accidentally deleted my TiVo recording of this episode before I watched it...


You couldn't recover it from your deleted folder? I'm always curious when people post this. I've accidentally (or otherwise) deleted shows that I've recovered later and never lost one that I wanted back. I know it depends on the capacity of your hard drive (and some other issues), but seems to me a show this recent would easily be recovered...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You couldn't recover it from your deleted folder? I'm always curious when people post this. I've accidentally (or otherwise) deleted shows that I've recovered later and never lost one that I wanted back. I know it depends on the capacity of your hard drive (and some other issues), but seems to me a show this recent would easily be recovered...


If it's a TiVo (and cmb said "TiVo recording"), then yeah, you would think "undelete it".

But amazingly, DirecTV does not have an undelete.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> You couldn't recover it from your deleted folder? I'm always curious when people post this. I've accidentally (or otherwise) deleted shows that I've recovered later and never lost one that I wanted back. I know it depends on the capacity of your hard drive (and some other issues), but seems to me a show this recent would easily be recovered...


If I had realized I deleted it right away, then sure. But my drive was full. I was picking a few things out of the list to delete so that I could make the space to record a game, vs. having the TiVo decide what to delete to make the space. Once the game started, the TiVo pretty quickly purged the deleted folder and that was that.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

What a fantastic show.. you wont believe the direction this ends up going in.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, right now I can't imagine where they're going. It's a crazy show, but I'm hoping for the best since it's gotten positive reviews. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> If I had realized I deleted it right away, then sure. But my drive was full. I was picking a few things out of the list to delete so that I could make the space to record a game, vs. having the TiVo decide what to delete to make the space. Once the game started, the TiVo pretty quickly purged the deleted folder and that was that.


So you deleted it from the deleted items folder?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> So you deleted it from the deleted items folder?


If his drive is so full he has to delete stuff to record new stuff, he might not have much if anything in his deleted items folder, especially after he records the new stuff...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> So you deleted it from the deleted items folder?


The deleted items folder gets automatically purged pretty quickly if your drive is full.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bottom line... get a bigger hard drive!! Even better, just get a newer TiVo.

See how willing we are to help solve our fellow TCFer's problems.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The deleted items folder gets automatically purged pretty quickly if your drive is full.


Yep, that's right.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess I'm spoiled...I'm never more than at 25% capacity...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If you record suggestions it won't matter how big a drive you have, deleted will become permanently deleted very quickly. If you don't delete things after you've watched them and let TiVo delete them, same story. These are the hard choices we must make in the first world.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Not sure if you really think it would help or you're being humorous/ironic, but 34 days won't cut it. If you have _*years*_ to allow a small push to take effect you can be successful.


Still don't believe you even though I admit I don't have proof.. (Will try to search online at some point.. possibly far in the future..)

If it's THAT far away, you only have to move it a TINY TINY TINY TINY TINY TINY bit off of its orbit for it to miss earth.

...and we already know how to shoot rockets into space. It doesn't need to carry any PERSON, it just needs to be a mass that we can hit in a direction askew to its course towards earth (perpendicular would be the best but not necessary).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This might be a starting point:

NASA - Near-Earth Object Survey and Deflection; Analysis of Alternatives


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattack said:


> Still don't believe you even though I admit I don't have proof.. (Will try to search online at some point.. possibly far in the future..)
> 
> If it's THAT far away, you only have to move it a TINY TINY TINY TINY TINY TINY bit off of its orbit for it to miss earth.
> 
> ...and we already know how to shoot rockets into space. It doesn't need to carry any PERSON, it just needs to be a mass that we can hit in a direction askew to its course towards earth (perpendicular would be the best but not necessary).


The mass of the comet is about 5 trillion tons. The mass of the largest object we have ever gotten to solar escape velocity is about one ton. We would need to send something a magnitude faster than solar escape velocity to get there in time to be effective, and changing the momentum by one trillionth part 34 days away isn't going to be enough to make it miss the planet. Especially since building such a vehicle would take way longer than 34 days, and to work it would need to be available *now* in order to hit the comet while there is still time to make an effective change.

34 days away for a comet is not a long way away, it's right on top of us in solar system distances.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I finally finished the series last night. The ending is audacious, and funny, but very unsatisfactory. It makes you want more, which I guess is the point.

The only thing that kept nagging me is:


Spoiler



Who's in the box? Another sibling, perhaps?


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I finally finished the series last night. The ending is audacious, and funny, but very unsatisfactory. It makes you want more, which I guess is the point.

The only thing that kept nagging me is:


Spoiler



Who's in the box? Another sibling, perhaps?


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

I enjoyed episode 5 last night. I like Celine(nun) and Scotty (son of God).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

dtle said:


> I finally finished the series last night. The ending is audacious, and funny, but very unsatisfactory.


How did you finish the series if we are only on episode 5? Is it streaming somewhere or did you have magical means to see the whole thing?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> How did you finish the series if we are only on episode 5? Is it streaming somewhere or did you have magical means to see the whole thing?


It aired in the UK before the US. That's why TiVo has earlier OADs and doesn't record if you specify new episodes only.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I was a couple of episodes behind (the US broadcast) but just caught up this weekend. I'm really digging this. Is it a comedy? Drama? Thriller? Mystery? Yes! It's a very strange hybrid show. And I have no idea what it's doing on NBC, which I'll bet a lot of people at the network are saying, too. But I'm glad somebody's airing it. 

I wasn't too fond of the developing conspiracy angle, until it was revealed (for now, anyway) as being Granny's plan to save her own life. Even so, I guess I don't understand why she was going to kill Ariel: what bio test did he not pass that her granddaughter might? But no matter.

I love the scenes with Jude and Celine, even it's laughable when seeing Jude and Jamie next to each other that the former is the latter's father. How did it not come up that Jude actually has two sons? I'm happy we've seen Celine in the bunker so she may survive however this ends.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've struggled through this and finally just gave up. Not a huge Lowe fan, but even the supporting cast wasn't cutting it for me. Cancelled the 1P....


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Even so, I guess I don't understand why she was going to kill Ariel: what bio test did he not pass that her granddaughter might?


His blood tested positive for hepatitis.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I wasn't too fond of the developing conspiracy angle, until it was revealed (for now, anyway) as being Granny's plan to save her own life. Even so, I guess I don't understand why she was going to kill Ariel: what bio test did he not pass that her granddaughter might? But no matter.


As Trainman said, Ariel tested positive for Hepatitis, which disqualifies him for multiple donation scenarios.

I'm going to guess that Sutton needs liver tissue or transplant though.

It's a very interesting takeaway that Rhonda, Jude, and Scotty are siblings.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

trainman said:


> His blood tested positive for hepatitis.


Huh -- I totally missed that. Thanks.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Huh -- I totally missed that. Thanks.


It took place right before the boy toy doctor almost injected him with poison.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I've struggled through this and finally just gave up. Not a huge Lowe fan, but even the supporting cast wasn't cutting it for me. Cancelled the 1P....


It almost lost me in episode 4 but episode 5 and Diana Rigg pulled me right back in... I probably already mentioned this, but I didn't realize Megan Mullally was Megan Mullally until the 3rd episode. I'm not a Rob Lowe fan either but I'm liking him in this...


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> It almost lost me in episode 4 but episode 5 and Diana Rigg pulled me right back in... I probably already mentioned this, but I didn't realize Megan Mullally was Megan Mullally until the 3rd episode. I'm not a Rob Lowe fan either but I'm liking him in this...


The most interesting thing is (apparently) the only Americans on the show are Mullally, Lowe, and Fischer. All other actors are English. Some of them cannot do American accent well, so they try to overdo it by faking a Southern accent.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mullally's accent wasn't very good either.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> Mullally's accent wasn't very good either.


I don't think she was going for an accent, I think she was going for a caricature. I mean, remember her voice in Will & Grace?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Cancelled


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Note the above story includes details about the final episode.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

In fact, I would just as soon not have known that a season two was even a possibility.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Note the above story includes details about the final episode.


In the first sentence, so don't click it if you don't want the spoiler. :down:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Spud said:


> Cancelled


Not surprised...it just wasn't that good.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Note the above story includes details about the final episode.


Thanks for the warning. I'll stay away from that story.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the warning! 

I am really enjoying this - and was hopeful for more. Bummer!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> Not surprised...it just wasn't that good.


yes it is

it just doesn't have a laugh track, canned laughter like all the other popular comedies on american tv

and there's not enough shooting, car chases like all the other popular drama, suspense shows on american tv

its basically 
"is this show funny ? its 20 minutes and nobody's told me I should laugh yet"


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Or, you know, people might actually have valid reasons for disliking it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lambertman said:


> Or, you know, people might actually have valid reasons for disliking it.


Oh, now _that's_ just crazy talk!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I love the show but one thing does bug me. This is an American space shot (aided by Russians) launching from the US but "Operation Saviour" uses British spelling.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I thought it was OK, but not surprised it got cancelled. 

I'm a huge Lowe and Megan fan too, but the show was just too odd for me. 

The world's about to end and most folks are just going about their normal business?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The world's about to end and most folks are just going about their normal business?


Yeah, that part is weird.

So this show was made for TV in England and aired there already. They didn't pick it up for a second season there? Or were we thinking the US was going to make a second season? So does it end on a cliff hanger?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, that part is weird.
> 
> So this show was made for TV in England and aired there already. They didn't pick it up for a second season there? Or were we thinking the US was going to make a second season? So does it end on a cliff hanger?


Yes, Sky cancelled it. It's highly, HIGHLY unlikely that NBC does a second season on its own, but they haven't officially announced anything.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> I love the show but one thing does bug me. This is an American space shot (aided by Russians) launching from the US but "Operation Saviour" uses British spelling.


That's the _only_ thing that bugs you?

They also had help from the EU and China, judging by the flags on the mission logo.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought it might get old fast but its keeping me interested.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I actually like this show a lot.. Though one of the reasons I'm watching it quickly is that NBC shows are by FAR the biggest in HD.. (~8 gigs for each of these episodes)

I was wondering if the U.S. parts are filmed in the U.S. or not.. It would be a switch for part of England to be subbing for the U.S. if that's even possible (geography/etc wise)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It was "Filmed in London, South Africa, Malta, Windsor, and Northleach in Gloucestershire."


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> I was wondering if the U.S. parts are filmed in the U.S. or not.. It would be a switch for part of England to be subbing for the U.S. if that's even possible (geography/etc wise)


It looks to me that they're using England for the US.

This was particularly apparent to me in the New Mexico scenes.
They were trying to fake it by using lens filters (or perhaps digital filtering) and digital backdrops but it still looked "off" to me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> This was particularly apparent to me in the New Mexico scenes.
> They were trying to fake it by using lens filters (or perhaps digital filtering) and digital backdrops but it still looked "off" to me.


Interesting.. I was (only slightly) looking for things like signs, road markings (indicating driving on the other side of the road), the more common "zebra" pedestrian crossings there (yeah I know those are in the U.S. nowadays, but still not as common AFAIK), etc.. Basically something they accidentally goofed up and forgot to change.. or heck, spelling a word with a 'u', etc..


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> The world's about to end and most folks are just going about their normal business?


Are they? I seem to recall a lot of Messiah searching and other weird stuff people are doing. Wasn't part of the President's speech to try and get people to act as normal as possible to get them to stop rioting and such? I'm not quite sure what "normal" would be in that situation.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> Interesting.. I was (only slightly) looking for things like signs, road markings (indicating driving on the other side of the road), the more common "zebra" pedestrian crossings there (yeah I know those are in the U.S. nowadays, but still not as common AFAIK), etc.. Basically something they accidentally goofed up and forgot to change.. or heck, spelling a word with a 'u', etc..


U.K.-filmed shows that are supposed to be taking place inside a U.S. building generally use the U.K. exit sign design. I'm sure I've seen this on "You, Me and the Apocalypse," although I can't tell you which exact scenes now.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

trainman said:


> U.K.-filmed shows that are supposed to be taking place inside a U.S. building generally use the U.K. exit sign design. I'm sure I've seen this on "You, Me and the Apocalypse," although I can't tell you which exact scenes now.


The "running man" sign is beginning to appear in the US alongside traditional exit signs. I saw one in an airport, I think it was Atlanta, but it might have been another airport. I was a little surprised.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> U.K.-filmed shows that are supposed to be taking place inside a U.S. building generally use the U.K. exit sign design. I'm sure I've seen this on "You, Me and the Apocalypse," although I can't tell you which exact scenes now.


Cool.. I didn't notice that, though if it did show up, I'm surprised I missed it..

I was actually wondering recently how long "Exit" signs have been inside of buildings.. (Did things like the Triangle Shirt fire start it? and yes I think that involved locked exits, etc..) Seems to me not too long ago you wouldn't've needed an explicit Exit sign inside a building until it became "complex" inside.

Oh, and what other shows do you know of that were done in the U.K. and supposed to be in the US?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> I was actually wondering recently how long "Exit" signs have been inside of buildings.. (Did things like the Triangle Shirt fire start it? and yes I think that involved locked exits, etc..) Seems to me not too long ago you wouldn't've needed an explicit Exit sign inside a building until it became "complex" inside.


Here is a 1914 interior photo of the Liberty Theater in Seattle. (Although if you're specifically asking about office buildings, I'm not sure.)












> Oh, and what other shows do you know of that were done in the U.K. and supposed to be in the US?


"Doctor Who" is one where I've seen the "wrong" exit signs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I guess I was more curious about office buildings, but that's a cool picture.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> Interesting.. I was (only slightly) looking for things like signs, road markings (indicating driving on the other side of the road), the more common "zebra" pedestrian crossings there (yeah I know those are in the U.S. nowadays, but still not as common AFAIK), etc.. Basically something they accidentally goofed up and forgot to change.. or heck, spelling a word with a 'u', etc..


Well, in Savior Mission Control, the signage and graphics kept spelling it "Saviour".
(Even on the teleprompter.)

Ooops.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

trainman said:


> ..


if I saw that sign I would think its giving directions to a bathroom, 
not an exit


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Regarding the 3/17 episode: I was surprised that the Rob Lowe character killed himself. I can honestly say that I didn't see it coming.

I'm looking forward to seeing how they manage to bring everything together in a couple of episodes.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Regarding the 3/17 episode: I was surprised that the Rob Lowe character killed himself. I can honestly say that I didn't see it coming.


He didn't. He was murdered.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

BrettStah said:


> He didn't. He was murdered.


Was going to come in here and ask the same thing but beat me to it. I didn't know if I missed something between him excitedly telling that nun person that he wanted Sister Celine to run away with him and Sister Celine going to him and discovered him dead. Me and my wife also think something sinister happened involving the church folks he argued with about the false messiah.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> He didn't. He was murdered.


Duh. Why didn't I think of that? I did when he left the church meeting and they looked at each other in a suspicious way, but by the end of the show I had forgotten that, and thought he had committed suicide.

How long can they keep it secret that the comet is still coming? There are a lot of people out there with big telescopes aren't there? Are there only a few days left?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Sounds like you haven't finished the season yet? I watched the British version so I'm not sure if it's over yet on NBC.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

stellie93 said:


> Duh. Why didn't I think of that? I did when he left the church meeting and they looked at each other in a suspicious way, but by the end of the show I had forgotten that, and thought he had committed suicide. ..


they showed the the nun (his wife -- I forget her name) walking toward the door and him turning and looking at the sound of the opening door

but that was just a fake out

him looking at the opening door was before she got there 
he was looking at the killers coming in


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Sounds like you haven't finished the season yet? I watched the British version so I'm not sure if it's over yet on NBC.


There are two episodes left in the US as of 3/18, Friday. DO NOT spoil anything, please.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

That's a bummer. I really liked Jude, and Rob Lowe in the role. I suspected he wouldn't make it to the end, though, since we haven't caught a glimpse of him in the bunker. I really hope Celine finds out the truth somehow so she doesn't have to go on thinking that Jude thought killing himself was the only way out.

This show is really something. Nothing else like it on TV.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> He didn't. He was murdered.


Of course! D'oh. That's what that look was between the douchy priest and the cardinal in the middle of the table.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Plus, he was hanging like 6 feet off the ground with nothing around to stand on. How does someone manage to hang _themselves_ in mid-air like that? That death was a shock, I agree. From the minute he got up from the table at the secret meeting it was clear that he was a target but until he did the little turn around and smile when the door opens thing I wasn't sure they'd just off him so quickly. As soon as that happened I knew he was in trouble. It's a shame; I thought that character was great and I always enjoy watching Lowe. "I've always wanted to visit a nunnery... it's just how I'd imagined it!"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> That's a bummer. I really liked Jude, and Rob Lowe in the role. I suspected he wouldn't make it to the end, though, since we haven't caught a glimpse of him in the bunker.


I kind of thought that he did make it to end since we have seen Celine in the bunker.

I'm going to venture that she's pregnant with his child.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

JYoung said:


> I'm going to venture that she's pregnant with his child.


Given all of the other familial things going on in the show, I'd say that's a good bet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Well, in Savior Mission Control, the signage and graphics kept spelling it "Saviour".
> (Even on the teleprompter.)
> 
> Ooops.


The word can be spelled either way...it's not incorrect.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

JohnS-MI said:


> The "running man" sign is beginning to appear in the US alongside traditional exit signs. I saw one in an airport, I think it was Atlanta, but it might have been another airport. I was a little surprised.


My wife an I went to Europe last fall and that was the first time I saw these signs. Had no idea what they were (used to seeing Exit signs in red). I jokingly said "Maybe that's the sign to the washrooms" as the guy is running. Most of the time there *was* a washroom in that direction, too.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think with all the procedural cop and medical dramas this show is a breath of fresh air - well done in just about every aspect. I am especially enjoying the performances - probably the best thing Rob Lowe has done in years...

I have been avoiding this thread since some people have seen the entire thing (while us watching on NBC still have a couple of episodes to go).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya this show is not something I usually watch, and it's not the greatest show, but it sure is fun.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

wprager said:


> My wife an I went to Europe last fall and that was the first time I saw these signs. Had no idea what they were (used to seeing Exit signs in red). I jokingly said "Maybe that's the sign to the washrooms" as the guy is running. Most of the time there *was* a washroom in that direction, too.


Long article, short version:
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/signs/2010/03/the_big_red_word_vs_the_little_green_man.html

The National Fire Protection Association requires red or green illuminated "EXIT" sign, but allows "running man" as an auxiliary sign. Green exit signs and running men are starting to appear in the US.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> The word can be spelled either way...it's not incorrect.


Both are correct but the Brits spell it with "u" and American don't. Much like rumor/rumour, armor/armour, behavior/behaviour and many, many more.

http://www.tysto.com/uk-us-spelling-list.html


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

What was with all the people at Operation Savio(u)r being arrested? I don't get it?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Regina said:


> What was with all the people at Operation Savio(u)r being arrested? I don't get it?


To keep them from telling anyone that the plan failed.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> To keep them from telling anyone that the plan failed.


Oh, makes sense! Thanks! :up::up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> The word can be spelled either way...it's not incorrect.


AS Bob Coxner points out, both are considered correct on a global level but "Saviour" is the preferred British spelling.

Which would be at the least be "off" for US facilities to use and the point of my comment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Having seen the names given to projects for a government contractor the spelling could use the British method. They like to be odd.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Having seen the names given to projects for a government contractor the spelling could use the British method. They like to be odd.


Not to mention that this was an international effort and they could have chosen an international spelling for it.

Also not to mention that it doesn't matter in the slightest!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Regina said:


> What was with all the people at Operation Savio(u)r being arrested? I don't get it?


Were they arrested? I assumed they were executed.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I thought that character was great and I always enjoy watching Lowe. "I've always wanted to visit a nunnery... it's just how I'd imagined it!"


And then little dance moves? It was very funny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Both are correct but the Brits spell it with "u" and American don't. Much like rumor/rumour, armor/armour, behavior/behaviour and many, many more.
> 
> http://www.tysto.com/uk-us-spelling-list.html


I'm American, and I spell it with a "u" (as do many other Americans I know)....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I'm American, and I spell it with a "u" (as do many other Americans I know)....


Then you're not an American.

Clearly, you're one of those commie sleeper agents I've been seeing on the TV box lately.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_Saviour_(Washington,_D.C.)


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_Saviour_(Washington,_D.C.)


that's only because they're trying to follow the King James spelling

https://www.************.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=saviour&qs_version=KJV 
hey, if it was good enough for Jesus, its good enough for us

edit: really ?? 
it censors b i b l e g a t e w a y ?? 

http://grammarist.com/spelling/savior-saviour/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> He didn't. He was murdered.


Wait a second.. are you guys *sure*?

I didn't get that at all, and thought he killed himself because he professed his love for the nun/would leave the church for her, and she stayed in the church..

It seems like you guys may be professing a _possible_ other cause of his death rather than the absolutely stated happening.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mattack said:


> Wait a second.. are you guys *sure*?


Yep. 100%.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mattack said:


> Wait a second.. are you guys *sure*?
> 
> I didn't get that at all, and thought he killed himself because he professed his love for the nun/would leave the church for her, and she stayed in the church..
> 
> It seems like you guys may be professing a _possible_ other cause of his death rather than the absolutely stated happening.


It seemed really clear to me.

Rewatch the scenes again when he meets with the old cardinals and the young dooshy bearded priest. At the end, as Jude is walking out after strongly opposing the plan to present a false messiah to the world, the head Cardinal reminds him that the conversation is to be held in strict confidence. Jude turns around and tells him to go F himself (this happened in the BBC version at least). Then he walks out, and the camera cuts to the head Cardinal, who nods silently with a frown on his face to the bearded ***** priest, who has a look of shock on his face (since he knows he has to arrange for Jude's death, but we don't know what the nod means at that point of the episode).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then you're not an American.
> 
> Clearly, you're one of those commie sleeper agents I've been seeing on the TV box lately.


 .... ssssshhhhhh!


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

BrettStah said:


> It seemed really clear to me.
> 
> Rewatch the scenes again when he meets with the old cardinals and the young dooshy bearded priest. At the end, as Jude is walking out after strongly opposing the plan to present a false messiah to the world, the head Cardinal reminds him that the conversation is to be held in strict confidence. Jude turns around and tells him to go F himself (this happened in the BBC version at least). Then he walks out, and the camera cuts to the head Cardinal, who nods silently with a frown on his face to the bearded ***** priest, who has a look of shock on his face (since he knows he has to arrange for Jude's death, but we don't know what the nod means at that point of the episode).


For those of us sticking to the NBC airings it is still not clear and we need to wait for at least the next episode for more information. But for at least me and wifey, it is very hard to believe he killed himself and we strongly suspect the church officials are involved. Father Jude looked way too exhilarated to leave the priesthood and with the thought of spending the rest of his life with Celine. I didn't see anything between the scene where he went to the nunnery to Celine discovering his body to show he suddenly got depressed enough to kill himself.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I was only referencing episode 8, for what it's worth, which has already aired on NBC. The only way to be clearer would be to show him being murdered, but there's no doubt what the writers were wanting to convey, in my opinion. 

I am curious what differences there are between the the BBC and NBC versions though. Obviously the many F-bombs must be bleeped, or they must have had the actors dub over or re-film those scenes.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Before the nun entered the room, didn't they show the father smiling and happy in the room, turning towards the door while it was opening only to turn that smile into a frown. It definitely wasn't her and if he did commit suicide I guess whoever made him frown could have given him horrible news. 

I just assume he knew his fate when he saw who was at the door, hence the frown. He was murdered because the mission was a "success" and the church no longer needed to fake anything, but they couldn't have any loose ends.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Test said:


> Before the nun entered the room, didn't they show the father smiling and happy in the room, turning towards the door while it was opening only to turn that smile into a frown. It definitely wasn't her and if he did commit suicide I guess whoever made him frown could have given him horrible news.
> 
> I just assume he knew his fate when he saw who was at the door, hence the frown. He was murdered because the mission was a "success" and the church no longer needed to fake anything, but they couldn't have any loose ends.


Yep. Add in the sad/resigned nod from the head cardinal to dooshy bearded priest (and dooshy priest's expression), in hindsight (after we find out Rob Lowe's dead), is the key to "knowing" what happened. I cheated and rewound the episode to re-watch the last scene he had with the cardinals/bearded priest), to confirm my conclusion he was murdered.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I am curious what differences there are between the the *BBC* and NBC versions though.


It's not BBC, it's Sky (which actually co-produced with NBC).


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

trainman said:


> It's not BBC, it's Sky (which actually co-produced with NBC).


Ah, thanks for the correction. I do tend to just lump all UK shows as BBC. Pretty dumb.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

BrettStah said:


> I was only referencing episode 8, for what it's worth, which has already aired on NBC. The only way to be clearer would be to show him being murdered, but there's no doubt what the writers were wanting to convey, in my opinion.
> 
> I am curious what differences there are between the the BBC and NBC versions though. Obviously the many F-bombs must be bleeped, or they must have had the actors dub over or re-film those scenes.


I watched both versions of the episode with the old folks doing it in the road; should you have the choice, my recommendation, for this episode only, is to watch the NBC version instead of Sky's.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

LOL. Too late!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Season 1, Episode 9 "Calm Before the Storm" --- March 24th 

this show is AWESOME 

first 5 minutes 
I never saw that coming (and neither did the President)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually, I was pretty sure something like that was going to happen... they were definitely not letting the president in there, at all. Once Arnold said "after you" and unzipped his jacket, I knew what would happen next. I was a little surprised they didn't have any men but really, it's probably the most efficient solution. Anyone read _Seveneves_?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jamesl said:


> Season 1, Episode 9 "Calm Before the Storm" --- March 24th
> 
> this show is AWESOME


I agree with you - this episode WAS awesome. 
I'm OK with it being a 10 episode show - it has been most enjoyable.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cainebj said:


> I agree with you - this episode WAS awesome.
> I'm OK with it being a 10 episode show - it has been most enjoyable.





Spoiler



Come back after the finale and tell us if you still feel the same way knowing it's never coming back.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm still hoping that Celine finds out the truth somehow. At least she still has her faith in Jude.

One thing I dig about this show is that, despite the occasional wacky hijinks and some of the caricature, it doesn't shy away from grimness. There was a lot of killing in this episode, mostly of people that were basically innocent. But it was all situationally believable given that the world is just hours from ending (apparently). I really like how the show careens back and forth between tones.

Looking forward to the finale this week, and how everybody gets into the bunker (and to Slough, for that matter).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Come back after the finale and tell us if you still feel the same way knowing it's never coming back.


Yes, of course I wish I could find out what happens next but MAN that was good TV - and that is some kind of poetic ending. We never get to find out what happens in the bunker cos - well ya know - the apocalypse happened


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I want this back. 

One thing. Who is in the box. I don't remember that.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cainebj said:


> Yes, of course I wish I could find out what happens next but MAN that was good TV - and that is some kind of poetic ending. We never get to find out what happens in the bunker cos - well ya know - the apocalypse happened


I too enjoyed the series very much; but this wasn't even a "Lady or the Tiger" ending, it was a plain, ordinary cliffhanger. The Antichrist is sitting inside incognito whilst the true son of God languishes outside; but the latter has already demonstrated the ability to work miracles so a literal _deus ex machina_ is all but certain.

Stupid brits should have remembered that their programs almost never get picked up for another season!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Jamie was practically lying on top of a manhole cover at the very end. 

So if it were coming back for a 2nd season I'm sure they had that planned for his way in.

and yeah great show


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I stopped watching this weeks ago, but I did tune in for the finale. Who was that we see in the mirror walking up behind "Jamie" when he's trying to clear the lorry tires? And what happened to him? 

I can't see how they would bring this back. Even if there were a handful of bunkers around the world, you'd still have nuclear winter, presumably.

And I'm still not sure how Ariel made it into the bunker.

ETA: Nvm. I just rewatched that outside scene near the end and it explained all.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Who is in the box. I don't remember that.


I don't know who is in the box either. Did they ever tell us?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I don't know who is in the box either. Did they ever tell us?


Maybe not. I was trying to think what I remembered and couldn't.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

What was up with that leg brace they were carrying? (And the little girl was banging on the box with?).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> What was up with that leg brace they were carrying? (And the little girl was banging on the box with?).


She found the prosthetic leg in the hospital when Celine went to take a pregnancy test. For some reason, she just decided to keep it. It was never explained.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Next season. 

Oh, never mind.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then you're not an American.
> 
> Clearly, you're one of those commie sleeper agents I've been seeing on the TV box lately.


or, a Canadian


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tvmaster2 said:


> or, a Canadian


You say tomato...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

What a fun show. I am also disappointed it's not coming back. It's a shame they couldn't write an alternate ending if the show got cancelled. Oh well. I enjoyed it while it was on.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> What a fun show. I am also disappointed it's not coming back. It's a shame they couldn't write an alternate ending if the show got cancelled. Oh well. I enjoyed it while it was on.


What kind of ending would you like to see? I wasn't a huge fan of the show, but I thought it was a suitably creepy ending with Ariel's sly smile. Several people trapped in a bunker with a deranged person - mayhem ensues.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> What kind of ending would you like to see? I wasn't a huge fan of the show, but I thought it was a suitably creepy ending with Ariel's sly smile. Several people trapped in a bunker with a deranged person - mayhem ensues.


I guess they could have just tied up the loose ends the finale created. I'd have not put evil brother in bunker for starters (works if there's a new season, not so much for series finale). And I might have done a quick post impact scene to show if they survived or not.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I guess they could have just tied up the loose ends the finale created. I'd have not put evil brother in bunker for starters (works if there's a new season, not so much for series finale).


Having Ariel in the bunker and Jamie outside, while not wrapping things up neatly with a bow, leaves the series with an interesting unanswered question - Would it have been better to die above ground than survive (however long) in the bunker? Some people like to have everything answered for them, but great art often raises questions without providing answers.



> And I might have done a quick post impact scene to show if they survived or not.


Who is "they"? Everyone who is not in the bunker is going to die, except (probably) for Jamie. That is part of the premise and they did nothing to put it in doubt in the finale. There may be other bunkers, but everyone above ground died immediately upon impact or will die shortly thereafter from the aftereffects.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Interesting when he said they don't have enough food for the number of people now. How much food would you need for generations? They won't be able to go out and start farming or find drinking water for years, will they?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> Having Ariel in the bunker and Jamie outside, while not wrapping things up neatly with a bow, leaves the series with an interesting unanswered question - Would it have been better to die above ground than survive (however long) in the bunker? Some people like to have everything answered for them, but great art often raises questions without providing answers.


Interesting unanswered questions, but why? It's kind of pointless really. What happened, at least to me, was clearly meant to be explained in S2.

Who is "they"? Everyone who is not in the bunker is going to die, except (probably) for Jamie. That is part of the premise and they did nothing to put it in doubt in the finale. There may be other bunkers, but everyone above ground died immediately upon impact or will die shortly thereafter from the aftereffects.[/QUOTE]

"They" is everyone in the bunker, but, could potentially mean a couple of other things:

1) If Jamie was "meant" to be outside (as the son of God) then you could see him doing "Godly" stuff preventing the apocalypse or whatever.

2) The potential is there for other survivors, so they could show that others DID survive outside the bunker.

Of course some folks are fine with the unexplained. I'm not entirely unsatisfied myself. This was just a wish on my part


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I have no doubt that if there were a second season that it would start by showing that everyone above ground is dead. Jamie was not going to stop that from happening. He parted the river but that didn't make him think "Hey, I can save the world!" It only made him think "Hey, I can save myself and the people I love."

If god were going to stop it he wouldn't have left it up to a son who wasn't even aware that he had the power to stop it. God would have stopped it himself. There was a pretty clear anti-religious slant to the show. I can't see them using a literal deus ex machina cop-out to walk back the main premise of the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The main questions I'd want to see answered if the show were to have continued would be whether Jamie would survive the meteor and if he'd be able to somehow get himself inside the bunker to be with his family. If the answer to that is no, then I'm glad it ended. I have no interest in seeing the continuing adventures of any of those other characters stuck in the bunker with sociopathic grandma and Ariel.

And plus, with the way Jamie was dragging his naked body on the ground at the end, I don't think he'd want to survive.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> The main questions I'd want to see answered if the show were to have continued would be whether Jamie would survive the meteor and if he'd be able to somehow get himself inside the bunker to be with his family. ..


as I said a few posts above

he was directly on top of a manhole cover -- I'm sure that's how they planned to get him inside if there was another season


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> There was a pretty clear anti-religious slant to the show. .


There was? Other than a couple of schmucks in the Vatican, how do you see that? The hero of the show was basically Jesus. How does that make it anti-religious?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> There was? Other than a couple of schmucks in the Vatican, how do you see that? The hero of the show was basically Jesus. How does that make it anti-religious?


How about anti organized religion? Or maybe just anti-Catholic?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> How about anti organized religion? Or maybe just anti-Catholic?


Why? Because there were a couple of rogues?

The only old person on the show was a villainess. Does that make the show anti-senior?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> There was? Other than a couple of schmucks in the Vatican, how do you see that? The hero of the show was basically Jesus. How does that make it anti-religious?


Those weren't just a couple of schmucks, they were persons at the center of ecclesiastical power directing the actions of the church. The priest and the nun commit mortal sin, renounce their holy vows and are rewarded with a place in heaven and a seat in the bunker respectively. The hero of the show was an incompetent screw-up who was also the son of God.

The show was anti-religion in the best traditions of satire.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Those weren't just a couple of schmucks, they were persons at the center of ecclesiastical power directing the actions of the church. The priest and the nun commit mortal sin, renounce their holy vows and are rewarded with a place in heaven and a seat in the bunker respectively. The hero of the show was an incompetent screw-up who was also the son of God. The show was anti-religion in the best traditions of satire.


Uh. It made fun of everything. I could list a dozen other things.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I just caught up. Most of the way through, I wondered if it would end up being Ariel and not Jamie in the bunker. If it were Jamie, even though I would have enjoyed seeing a second season, I would be content if the series ended here. Given that it was Ariel, I find myself dissatisfied.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

OK I know this is nitpicking, but shouldn't the husband who drove the truck against the bunker door to close it have backed the truck away? I know that it's the end of of the world, but how will they push the door open when they decide to leave?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

The show ended when Rob Lowe was strung up. I think the producers realized they weren't getting renewed, and thought, what the hell, lets murder one of the top, two stars. His storyline was the most fun. However the script got where it did, one of the great things about British TV is that they constantly kill off lead characters.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bettamojo5 said:


> OK I know this is nitpicking, but shouldn't the husband who drove the truck against the bunker door to close it have backed the truck away? I know that it's the end of of the world, but how will they push the door open when they decide to leave?


Don't worry about just the truck; one must presume after comet-fall and decades of neglect the entrance may be blocked by masses of debris. A prudent bunker designer will have included jackscrews to force the door open as well as shovels to effect an alternative means of egress by tunneling. A creative writer will choose whether or not to focus on such issues to further aggravate our protagonists.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually when Jude died I was more optimistic it would get picked up... cheaper second season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> The show ended when Rob Lowe was strung up. I think the producers realized they weren't getting renewed, and thought, what the hell, lets murder one of the top, two stars. His storyline was the most fun. However the script got where it did, one of the great things about British TV is that they constantly kill off lead characters.


The show was in the can months ago and had already aired in England earlier this year, yet the news that it wasn't getting renewed came much later. There's no way the producers knew they were not getting renewed when they wrote the death of Rob Lowe's character.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> The show was in the can months ago and had already aired in England earlier this year, yet the news that it wasn't getting renewed came much later. There's no way the producers knew they were not getting renewed when they wrote the death of Rob Lowe's character.


Do you think the whole series was in the can before Lowe started production on 'Grinder'?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Do you think the whole series was in the can before Lowe started production on 'Grinder'?


Almost certainly. YM&tA began airing in England on 9/30/15, while The Grinder began airing on 9/29/15. I can't imagine he would have had time in his schedule once The Grinder started filming to fly back and forth to Europe to film YM&tA.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Do you think the whole series was in the can before Lowe started production on 'Grinder'?





DevdogAZ said:


> Almost certainly. YM&tA began airing in England on 9/30/15, while The Grinder began airing on 9/29/15. I can't imagine he would have had time in his schedule once The Grinder started filming to fly back and forth to Europe to film YM&tA.


Has The Grinder been picked up for next year? I like the show, but ratings have been pretty horrible even though it got some critical acclaim. Could Lowe have two series cancelled on him in the same year? (and yeah, I know his character is dead in this series.)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Has The Grinder been picked up for next year?


Not yet.


----------

